# Cleaning bodywork



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but what is the vest way to bring back the brightness of bodywork?

Our Autotrail is now 5 years old, and it has recently become very noticeable that the 'gloss' has gone off the bodywork? I'd like to bring back the 'new' look' as far as possible and wonder if its OK to use ordinary non-abrasive car polish or whether some special 'motorhome polish is better?

Grateful for any advice please.


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

I T-cut my roof and some of the panels, apply the cream, rub it hard, polish off with a clean cloth. Then you must wax it.
Makes a big difference. (Washed the roof first with Cif, which removed the dirt and stains)
TJ


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I was advised that "Normal " auto T cut (Tetrosyl) should not be used on GRP and plastic. Not sure whether its the abrasive or chemical content but it can do more harm than good.

I use what the Boat people use but it is hard work and is not a one off operation.

http://www.poliglow.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Not suggesting you use it on plasic, use it on the painted panels.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our autotrail is seven years old in a couple of months time and has only been polished twice in that period.
I do use a wash and wax wash on it prior to hols.


A couple of weeks ago I spent a full weekend doing the following.
I used T cut all over the bodywork. I am not a big lover of this product on the aluminium parts as the paint is not as thick as on a car.. But it was in my cupboard so I used it.
Same on the GRP roof. It came up brilliant. Funny how the side facing the sun whilst stationary at home was worse than the shaded side.
Then the whole vehicle was treated to a coat of Auto Glym Super Resin Polish. Buffed up and then I applied a coat of Auto glym Extra gloss protection.
I did not go out and buy these they were in my sons tool box so must be over 8 years old.
Mer is less abrasive than T Cut and does a good job.

Then the following weekend it did rain, and the mh was covered in black streaks.
So against all my principles I have purchased a full cover.
In winter mh is bombarded with soot and outfall from neighbours wood burning chimney.

But I have a shinier mh than any used vehicle at Brownhills :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

A chap from Caravanmedic was around last week and he advised Farecla G3 but without using a mechanical buffer. He assured me that the paint on the metal sides was thick enough to take it.

Harry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats the product I would have used but t cut was handy

I forgot to mention that we appear to be on the flightpath to a lake a mile or so away, that is used by flocks of Canada geese. There were dozens comming in last night. Dirty blighters.

dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a bottle of tar remover handy, and used it to remove some black streaks - which it did. As the van had previously been waxed, the streaks were on the wax which the tar remover cleared. After washing the area affected, I re-applied a couple of coats of wax. It may well be that any discolouration is trapped within the wax rather than the paint being faded, so you could try cleaning off the wax first before using an abrasive product on the paint or gel-coat.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I did try Civit Bang to remove some stubborn splashes from my cooking. It removed the Polyglow and fortunately just left the gelcoat matt. 

Moral :- Do not use Civit Bang unless the van is Copper.

Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

formic, sulphamic and oxalic acids are all ingrediants for Cilit Bang.

Be carefull on what kind of surfaces it is used on.
DAve p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our autotrail is seven years old in a couple of months time and has only been polished twice in that period.
> I do use a wash and wax wash on it prior to hols.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I spent a full weekend doing the following.
> ...


Autoglym super resin polish does attract the dirt and black streaks almost immediately. I use it then use meguires gold class polish over it and it solves the streaming problem


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Our autotrail is seven years old in a couple of months time and has only been polished twice in that period.
> I do use a wash and wax wash on it prior to hols.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I spent a full weekend doing the following.
> ...


Autoglym super resin polish does attract the dirt and black streaks almost immediately. I use it then use meguires gold class polish over it and it solves the streaming problem


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Cleaning exterior of motorhome*

Ignorance is bliss - is the dedicated motorhome Fenwick product line-up any good? Worth the money? Less elbow-grease? :?: :?:

Thanks in anticipation of your good advice.

Viv


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its not bad stuff, rinsing with the bobby dazzler gives a decent shine with no effort involved. :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning exterior of motorhome*



HermanHymer said:


> Ignorance is bliss - is the dedicated motorhome Fenwick product line-up any good? Worth the money? Less elbow-grease? :?: :?:
> 
> Thanks in anticipation of your good advice.
> 
> Viv


That's one of the products I was wondering about :? I use Meguiars on my cars, so that might be a starting point providing I can get the sides clean to begin with - probably using T-Cut if that doesn't harm plastic sides?


----------

